# front end loader on my kubota L345DT very slow to lift full bucket requreing high rpm



## gtflyboy (Oct 11, 2018)

The loader on my kubota L345DT is very slow to lift full bucket ,requiring high rpm.also creeps down when using. 3pt. on rear works fine ,but makes periodic high pitch sounds when I am using front end loader . Also does anyone know where the hyd. relief valve or valves are located. Filter is clean . and hydraulic fluid is full.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gtflyboy. Your issue could be caused by a number of things. I was thinking it was a weak Hydraulic pump and or oil leaking past a seal, particularly in the lift cylinders or perhaps the bucket control valve. but could be a clogged oil intake. The squealing could be air in the system or oil slipping by a seal. I'm not a Hydraulic guy, but this may be a good start to thumb through your manual.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Also make sure none of the control linkages have slipped or brackets / bolts on them have worked loose or got bent.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you have quick connect on HYD hoses make Shure they are fully in and did not slip out a bit. They will cause a restriction.


----------

